# Online computer / console gaming in your 60s?



## beanzontoast (20 Nov 2021)

In my mid-60’s now, I’ve enjoyed console gaming on my PS4 for some time - mainly open-world games like GTA5 and Red Dead, mainly offline.

However, I also used to play Battlefield online a lot - probably 5-6 hours a week - and enjoyed it. My reaction times were not brilliant, so I tended to hang back from the battle front and pick my roles accordingly, but it was fun.

Last autumn though, when the PS5 came out, I let my PS Plus online subscription lapse. Over the past 12 months I haven’t played as much. Now I’m wondering on several fronts whether I should try to get back into the online side it. I’m trying to look at the positive and negatives.

On the plus side:
- it’s something I can chat about with my son-in-law who (PS5 and gaming PC owner) is a keen gamer
- I enjoyed the progression of getting better at the online game
- it’s something else hobby-wise to do while Mrs Beanz is busy with her own home-based hobbies, other than me playing guitar, gardening or watching tv

On the minus side:
- I’m not sure about upgrading to PS5 when the opportunity comes, partly because (being retired) of the expense. Yet my PS4 is a “last generation” console now, so I don’t know how busy the servers will be online
- PS Plus is going to cost me £30-ish p.a. during Black Friday “week” it seems, which is good as it’s normally nearly £50 - but it’s still £30 that I could be saving
- I begin to wonder - how many people in their 60’s regularly play fast-moving games online? I’m guessing as a pastime the slice of the online demographic can’t be huge?

On balance, I think I probably shall give it another go and see if it still entertains me, (and if I can still keep up!)

I’d love to hear what people think, and whether any of you who are my kind of age still enjoy online gaming.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 Nov 2021)

I've not played such things although I did have a flight simulator on my PC (the flight simulator programme seems to have died - or the joystick). It's fun and I play at the level I choose. It's a dark evenings thing for me. Never play it otherwise. But it having stopped working I haven't played for a couple of winters.

£30 (or even £50) doesn't seem expensive for an annual subscription and the "old tech" PS4 might still work? Just need to log in to find out?

I now play on line chess but only with one other old fart (free!!). I suppose I could play the "bot" but I haven't so far.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (20 Nov 2021)

I'm not quite that age but I'm allegedly a grown up, middle aged man and I have an online Nintendo subscription to play Mario Kart online. It's my daughter's console, she's more into Fortnite, but it becomes my Mario Kart machine after 9pm on a weekend. Pretty tragic really but I like the knockabout fun and the cutthroat tactics of MK. 😄


----------



## Andrew1971 (20 Nov 2021)

I have a PS4 to never done online games can't see the point for me. The game I am 
playing at the moment is horizon zero dawn.
Andrew


----------



## Gillstay (20 Nov 2021)

I play PS4 as a way of getting work out of my head. Mainly Cyberpunk at the mo as its been updated. Gives me a good link to my son and various nephews. Especially if they are at the tricky stage when they just want to grunt at you. They will always play games and then start to talk to you.
My hands are knackered so i am slow and colour blindness doesn't help, but I am happy.


----------



## JtB (20 Nov 2021)

Santa brought an original Playstation for my son the first year they came out. My son then spent the following summer with his Spanish grandma leaving me at home to play on the Playstation every night. By the time he returned home I was cured and I never had the inclination ever again to play on any console.


----------



## beanzontoast (20 Nov 2021)

Gillstay said:


> I play PS4 as a way of getting work out of my head. Mainly Cyberpunk at the mo as its been updated. Gives me a good link to my son and various nephews. Especially if they are at the tricky stage when they just want to grunt at you. They will always play games and then start to talk to you.
> My hands are knackered so i am slow and colour blindness doesn't help, but I am happy.



Does seem to be a great bridge between the generations. My first gaming was on a Commodore Pet (my grown-up kids probably don’t know what one looks like!) but I have great memories of playing N64, MasterSystem, PS1 and PS2 games with them, not to mention a bunch of ancient PC games.


----------



## Sittingduck (20 Nov 2021)

Kids these days will spawn kill as quick as flame you in chat. Depends on the game but it used to be easier to compete with 12 year olds’ reflexes. Don’t try PUBG, it is depressing how slow a middle aged noob is compared to these kids. At least in the BF series you can camp a bit… COD isn’t what it used to be either, like a flipping comic book these days. Just sayin’

things have changed a lot since N64 hours of fun with Goldeneye multiplayer split screen on the same TV. Don’t ask me how I know this…


----------



## cyberknight (20 Nov 2021)

mid 50s and up till recently i was still playing an mmog on pc that is still going strong 10 years after the official servers shut now as free to play , more about team work than pvp i only stopped due to many personal reasons eating my time
https://downloads.digitaltrends.com/city-of-heroes-homecoming/windows


----------



## HMS_Dave (20 Nov 2021)

I got back into it over the lock down period. I play on PC, but not very often really. Im into strategy/empire building games mostly. Not in my 60's but i can't think of a single reason why anybody can't play games at any age. There is a lady on Youtube by the name of Shirley Curry, who regularly uploads and plays games. She is 85 i believe... Fill ya boots i say.


----------



## iancity (20 Nov 2021)

Mid 50's here, love to game, just replaced xbox one with series s cos cant find an X anywhere. Only really play COD by myself (although enjoy Switch games with the 9yr old daughter). yeah my reactions may not be the quickest and I'm definitely in the bottom half of every game (lag I tell you, lag!!) but I really enjoy it and so will carry on :-)


----------



## icowden (21 Nov 2021)

beanzontoast said:


> - I’m not sure about upgrading to PS5 when the opportunity comes, partly because (being retired) of the expense. Yet my PS4 is a “last generation” console now, so I don’t know how busy the servers will be online



At the moment they should be fine because:-

Not that much exclusive PS5 stuff
PS5s are very hard to get hold of due to chip shortage
PS5s are a lot bigger and uglier than a PS4
That said, I've never done online gaming on the PS4. The only "online" gaming I have done is Elite Dangerous on the PC where its's as much about camaraderie in deep space as winging up to attack megaships.


----------



## MrGrumpy (21 Nov 2021)

Now in my 50s , and was a complete nerd in my 40s. Xbox live COD and Battlefield gamer, was quite addictive or should I say got quite addicted  . Was also a massive WoW player as well. Now that was also very addictive. See a theme here  .

Anyway youngest was looking for an Xbox Series S. . Series X will be nigh on impossible to get till maybe next year or year after. Only difference seems to be 4k gaming . Anyone comment on that?


----------



## keithmac (22 Nov 2021)

I bought a Series X and used it 3 times, just couldn't be bothered.

There's a lot more to the X than just 4k vs the S, much more. 

My lad has the X now, Forza 5 has just come out and it does look good!.


----------



## Drago (22 Nov 2021)

I have to say that I have never played a computer or video game in my, life, not even ping pong. To see how its progressed nkw to multi player games across the interweb is phenomenal.


----------



## MrGrumpy (22 Nov 2021)

keithmac said:


> I bought a Series X and used it 3 times, just couldn't be bothered.
> 
> There's a lot more to the X than just 4k vs the S, much more.
> 
> My lad has the X now, Forza 5 has just come out and it does look good!.


Well they are like rocking horse. Doo doo now, due to the chip shortage ! Series S doesn’t seem much of an upgrade over the Xbox one so will put it on the back burner till next year . PS5 similar ? Middle son has made noises on that ?


----------



## icowden (23 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> I have to say that I have never played a computer or video game in my, life, not even ping pong. To see how its progressed nkw to multi player games across the interweb is phenomenal.



Even if you do, it's startling if you were there from the start. We have come a long way from when I used to type in game listings from my BBC B magazine in order to have a new game to play (and spend an hour trying to fix all the errors). Even 25 years ago when I had a tiny portable computer that could connect to message boards over dial up we couldn't have imagined the power of smartphones and modern gaming machines. 

Playing Red Dead Redemption 2 or The Last of Us 2 is like being in a movie that you control. The realism is amazing, as is the storytelling.


----------



## Alex321 (24 Nov 2021)

I've never played online console games. The only console I've ever owned is a Nintendo Wii (which I still have, and get out occasionally) with balance board.

I used to play a lot of PC strategy games (such as Civilisation), but the main game I play now is mobile based - Clash of Clans, by Supercell, which I play on both phone and tablet. I also play one or two of Supercell's other games. I probably average 3-4 hours a day playing Clash. But it is more about strategy than fast reactions.

I'm 62, BTW.


----------



## MrGrumpy (29 Nov 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> Well they are like rocking horse. Doo doo now, due to the chip shortage ! Series S doesn’t seem much of an upgrade over the Xbox one so will put it on the back burner till next year . PS5 similar ? Middle son has made noises on that ?


Well…….. I found some rocking horse sh…t I have a Xbox series X sitting here albeit I had to take a bundle offer. Also managed to grab a PS5 ! They are out there but got to be lucky if needing to get one for Xmas.


----------



## Time Waster (29 Nov 2021)

Hello. I'm, erm. I'm 48 and play Minecraft bedrock edition on Nintendo switch with my son (and sneakily when everyone's gone to bed). Don't judge me!

I feel good I've got that out!

Seriously, I used to pay on a spectrum 48k. Still got it with, all my games including an few that are definitely only backups of the original bought games,, honest! I've played on commodore 64 which was the only competition to the smaller memory spectrum 48k. Yes, games run on similar memory than a modern word or excel document needs. It will still work too since I replaced the power pack with one from a Spectrum 2, + or QL. I think the spectrum beat the commodore for quality of games. My mate's bbc b was good for one game that wasn't on any other computer at first, elite. I have the spectrum version that came out later. 

I then played streetfighter a lot in year 2 of university, house mate got one with grant cheque. Mega drive. It was the latest thing! 

Now I'm contemplating whether to buy my own Nintendo switch. I actually like Minecraft despite my son completely humiliates me on pvp. Creating something on creative with him has him nearly completing his second, huge mansion/ base, complete with decorations before I can finish the roof on my very modest 3 room house!

He beats everyone on Mario kart, including his 17 year old gamer cousin. Seriously number 1 and increasing his score gap every round. That's even with his little "I'm going to humiliate you by not starting until you've finished lap 1/3 possibly 2/3 too" trick. I can't even see the game as fast as he can. He's almost 9 years old. He's finished luigis mansion3, another Mario game, two Lego games and no longer plays them because its too routine for him. "Oh I go into that room now and slam that ghost by doing..."

I bought him Minecraft dungeons with dlc packs. He's bored with it. He's got so many upgrade points thingies he can get a new weapon or armour and max it out with upgrades without running out ever.

Anyway should I get switch and Minecraft? Any really good, more adult ish games like Minecraft or open world on switch? Any good deals out there?

Also, what game could get a 9 year old Minecrafter off Minecraft occasionally? Legend of zelda perhaps, but which one? He's a 9 year old boy who's either playing Minecraft, watching YouTube videos of Minecraft, talking at 100mph about Minecraft or he's bored and grumpy having been forced off his switch and tablet!


----------



## Time Waster (29 Nov 2021)

Should say I, like the portability and kind of console gaming with the Dock aspects of switch.


----------



## icowden (29 Nov 2021)

Time Waster said:


> Should say I, like the portability and kind of console gaming with the Dock aspects of switch.



It is nice. I don't have one myself, but if you want one, Santa is making deliveries soon! 
I was never a console person. My dad got me a BBC B as it was sensible and educational. I programmed games on it of course. And purchased them. And did "group" purchases with friends and then spent ages trying to copy the tapes. Then we all moved on to the Amiga. Same scenario, harder to hack (especially psygnosis), plus you couldn't just photocopy 300 page manuals that you needed to look up code words in!

Since then I've moved to PC, and then the wife got me an XBOX Kinect pretty much out of the blue. I then asked for a Playstation as a substitute for the DVD player and to access things like DisneyPLus (and play games on). I still favour the PC, but the PS4 is pretty good. For portable I use my iPad although the App Store is now pretty rubbish with all the good stuff in Apple Arcade.


----------



## wiggydiggy (30 Nov 2021)

40+

Im on the Xbox Series S most nights, currently enjoying Forza Horizon 5. I've got gamepass which is a subscription service though I paid got 2-3 years in advance as it was on offer. 

I have my old 8/16bit computer's like Amstrad464 and Amiga1200 but neither are hooked up right now.
Much as I like the old hardware it's tough to keep it working - I dont have a tape drive anymore for instance - so emulation is a lot better sometimes.


----------



## Time Waster (30 Nov 2021)

Where do I find the spectrum emulators? Manic miner for example? Anyone remember those dungeon and dragons type multiplayers where you all have to get your 5 or so keys on the keyboard to play? 

Anyone have a spectrum with that keyboard plug in thing? What about one with the red button that hacked the game to show a menu of cheats? You could pick your level on Manic miner instead of having to have a perfect round to get to the best levels. Or unlimited
lives. Later games recorded the cheat on the leaderboards iirc.


----------



## keithmac (30 Nov 2021)

Amiga 500 was the pinnacle for me, especially the Demo scene, have had PC's Playstations, Xbox's including the Series X which is a beast of a machine but nothing holds a candle to my old A500..


----------



## FishFright (30 Nov 2021)

I enjoy gaming to pass the time. At the moment it's mostly Assetto Corsa in VR ( although that does get my pc banging out some heat) .


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Nov 2021)

Time Waster said:


> Where do I find the spectrum emulators? Manic miner for example? Anyone remember those dungeon and dragons type multiplayers where you all have to get your 5 or so keys on the keyboard to play?
> 
> Anyone have a spectrum with that keyboard plug in thing? What about one with the red button that hacked the game to show a menu of cheats? You could pick your level on Manic miner instead of having to have a perfect round to get to the best levels. Or unlimited
> lives. Later games recorded the cheat on the leaderboards iirc.


If you get a spectrum emulator, I recommend a game called chaos. Very basic but also addictive.


----------



## Gunk (30 Nov 2021)

keithmac said:


> Amiga 500 was the pinnacle for me, especially the Demo scene, have had PC's Playstations, Xbox's including the Series X which is a beast of a machine but nothing holds a candle to my old A500..



Absolutely no idea what you’re talking about, might as well be written in Russian.


----------



## Time Waster (3 Dec 2021)

Slightly off topic but I'll ask for people's opinions anyway. 

I've got spare cash to buy one thing nothing else. Do I buy myself a Nintendo switch with Minecraft and a more adult game so I can join in with my son more on Minecraft and a game more interesting for an adult? Or do I get a good smartwatch like fitbit sense, charge 5 or garmin vivoactive 4 ot instinct or other? Most are similar price.

Do people see the switch as a kid's gaming in which case I'm likely find the watch more useful? If its considered a good console too and I'll get a benefit having my own machine rather than playing docked with him I might find the switch a better option? I don't know enough about how switch users can play with other users like ps and xbox do online. I'll mostly only play with son as I'm not great at games these days.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Dec 2021)

beanzontoast said:


> In my mid-60’s now, I’ve enjoyed console gaming on my PS4 for some time - mainly open-world games like GTA5 and Red Dead, mainly offline.
> 
> However, I also used to play Battlefield online a lot - probably 5-6 hours a week - and enjoyed it. My reaction times were not brilliant, so I tended to hang back from the battle front and pick my roles accordingly, but it was fun.
> 
> ...


I would give the new Battlefield (2042) a go, its good fun.
It also looks fabulous, and like you I don't like the high tempo deathmatch situations ... its 128 player now!


----------



## beanzontoast (3 Dec 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> I would give the new Battlefield (2042) a go, its good fun.
> It also looks fabulous, and like you I don't like the high tempo deathmatch situations ... its 128 player now!



It’s on my watch list for when the price drops eventually.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2021)

Last year I bought Mr WD a Ps4 ad his old ps3 was past it's sell by date. He plays RED dead and others offline as hoards of kids swarmed the platforms and basically cheated with hacks. I won't be buying a ps5 anytime soon.

It's been years since I played. I liked Tomb Raider and Drakes fortune. I can't be bothered with it anymore. 

It can be quite time consuming. You sit down for half an hour and the next minute 4 hours have whizzed by.


----------



## Gillstay (3 Dec 2021)

Time Waster said:


> Slightly off topic but I'll ask for people's opinions anyway.
> 
> I've got spare cash to buy one thing nothing else. Do I buy myself a Nintendo switch with Minecraft and a more adult game so I can join in with my son more on Minecraft and a game more interesting for an adult? Or do I get a good smartwatch like fitbit sense, charge 5 or garmin vivoactive 4 ot instinct or other? Most are similar price.
> 
> Do people see the switch as a kid's gaming in which case I'm likely find the watch more useful? If its considered a good console too and I'll get a benefit having my own machine rather than playing docked with him I might find the switch a better option? I don't know enough about how switch users can play with other users like ps and xbox do online. I'll mostly only play with son as I'm not great at games these days.


If it means you interact with your son more its the Nintendo every time in my opinion. You both gain then. i am poor at the games as well, but i can chat to kids about them, surprise nephews and its an easy Xmas present this year for my son to get me a second hand game.


----------



## Johnno260 (7 Dec 2021)

When I used to play MMO games a good % of the guild I was in were late 50 to mid 60's.

MMO is a different pace so reaction times are less of an issue, may be look into some of these type of games if you're still interested.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Dec 2021)

I don't do any gaming, the last time I played a game was "Abe's Odd World" - loved it but that was perhaps 25 years ago. Anyway I could do with some help. My son has Downs Syndrome and enjoys Supported Living in the Community. He loves to play Fifa and has every edition since the year dot. Recently he received FiFa 2022 as a birthday present. Initially this wouldn't run but after updating the console - a 4GB update - and the game a 3.75GB update - everything is running well. 

When this Xbox was purchased I had to use my personal Microsoft Account to set it up. I had to log in to the MS account to do the updates. Everything has run well for years with my son signed out of the MS account. Since installing FiFa 2022 when he wants to play he is asked to sign in again. My son doesn't understand passwords and I'm not prepared to hand over the account details to his carers as this would potentially give them access to my MS account.

Any advice on how to run the Xbox without being signed in would be much appreciated.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Any advice on how to run the Xbox without being signed in would be much appreciated.


Send an enquiry to *lets_talk@ea.com *and see if they can sort you out?


----------



## beanzontoast (18 Dec 2021)

Just to add - I have ended up renewing my PSPlus a few days ago as there was an even better offer on for new/lapsed people like me. Got straight back into Battlefield 1 online (which had remembered all my progress, despite me uninstalling the game at one point in the last year), and was pleased - if surprised - to find that what skill I had had not deserted me. It took all of 5 minutes to recall the server selection process, how to change sides, how to flick through the stats, remember my favourite routes through the maps, etc.

I treated myself to the PS4 version of Battlefield 5 a while back and have played some of the offline campaign, but am saving going online with that until sometime on Christmas Day as a little present to myself!

I probably shall end up getting Battlefield 2042 in time, but when the price has dropped and some patching has happened.


----------



## Time Waster (18 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I don't do any gaming, the last time I played a game was "Abe's Odd World" - loved it but that was perhaps 25 years ago. Anyway I could do with some help. My son has Downs Syndrome and enjoys Supported Living in the Community. He loves to play Fifa and has every edition since the year dot. Recently he received FiFa 2022 as a birthday present. Initially this wouldn't run but after updating the console - a 4GB update - and the game a 3.75GB update - everything is running well.
> 
> When this Xbox was purchased I had to use my personal Microsoft Account to set it up. I had to log in to the MS account to do the updates. Everything has run well for years with my son signed out of the MS account. Since installing FiFa 2022 when he wants to play he is asked to sign in again. My son doesn't understand passwords and I'm not prepared to hand over the account details to his carers as this would potentially give them access to my MS account.
> 
> Any advice on how to run the Xbox without being signed in would be much appreciated.


Set up an ms account through family option I think it's called. They get their own account and password but it's linked to your account in that you can control and limit it. My 9 year old plays on a Nintendo switch linked to his ms account which is linked to mine, one way as in I get control. He needed it to get the benefit of Minecraft and realms. Just an idea.


----------



## Sittingduck (19 Dec 2021)

beanzontoast said:


> Just to add - I have ended up renewing my PSPlus a few days ago as there was an even better offer on for new/lapsed people like me. Got straight back into Battlefield 1 online (which had remembered all my progress, despite me uninstalling the game at one point in the last year), and was pleased - if surprised - to find that what skill I had had not deserted me. It took all of 5 minutes to recall the server selection process, how to change sides, how to flick through the stats, remember my favourite routes through the maps, etc.
> 
> I treated myself to the PS4 version of Battlefield 5 a while back and have played some of the offline campaign, but am saving going online with that until sometime on Christmas Day as a little present to myself!
> 
> I probably shall end up getting Battlefield 2042 in time, but when the price has dropped and some patching has happened.


I had the MS ultimate subscription for a year or so, but recently cancelled it Because of the unreliability of the EA launcher app. The only reason I shelled out for it was to get BF and other EA games via the bundled EA play feature. BF V is pretty good but don’t expect not to get immediately hammered online (like all FPS games nowadays). I downloaded 2042 open beta a cpl months ago but it was so nasty I haven’t been back after my 2 mins test of it. Good luck 😉


----------



## PaulSB (19 Dec 2021)

Time Waster said:


> Set up an ms account through family option I think it's called. They get their own account and password but it's linked to your account in that you can control and limit it. My 9 year old plays on a Nintendo switch linked to his ms account which is linked to mine, one way as in I get control. He needed it to get the benefit of Minecraft and realms. Just an idea.


Thank you. I will investigate later today.


----------



## beanzontoast (19 Dec 2021)

Sittingduck said:


> BF V is pretty good but don’t expect not to get immediately hammered online (like all FPS games nowadays).



I was shockingly bad when I first tried Battlefield 1 online. Partly it was using a controller to aim with, and partly just the speed at which things happened and lack of awareness of what was happening around me. Took me quite some time to improve to the point where I could survive for a while. Battlefield 5 will probably be like going back to square one!


----------



## cyberknight (19 Dec 2021)

Back playing city of heroes again with plenty of free time,great if you are into the whole super hero thing without the whole ganking from PKers.another bonus is you can team with any level of player as the game classes you as a sidekick 1 level below the leader


----------

